# thinking on a few other stores....



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

thinking about getting a few other stores open on some other fullfillment sites just to get some marketing going....

anyone else have multiple stores with multiple companies?... if so can you give me some pointers...

figure i would need to do dtg due to my graphics....

i could just open a few more stores with SS but was curious on the other "marketing" ideas from the other sites..... even though SS is in my main site....was thinking of a few little stores that will just carry like 5 designs or maybe some other ideas it have....

hmmmm....


b


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

B,

do you have goods finished and ready to sell? ...or do you need to have them made on demand by someone else? aka *fulfillment* on demand.

just trying to understand your post a little more. 



:


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

just fullfillment.... once i get the official line i'll just sell from my website with my stock of shirts......just trying to get the buzz going for now....


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...funny.

"Location: detroit...bring a vest"

do you have a shirt design for that?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

not yet....hahahaha.....

trying to not do the traditional "detroit/murder capital/etc" type of stuff..hahahaha

i was gonna toss up a few of my designs on the other sites to see if i can get a few extra hits...maybe get a few new domain names../etc....


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

237am said:


> ....see if i can get a few extra hits...maybe get a few new domain names../etc....


More domains may not always be the road to more exposure. More work for sure, site maintenance etc.

Personaly, I still like to have as much related content as possible all on one site/domain and plug it to death. 

But, like you said, you're looking to further expose your stuff on someone else's site-domains etc. perhaps contact some sites around the web and see if you can get them to expose your stuff as a *test-market* thingee.  

places like: tprophets.com , I think they are playing around web programing stuff and are just using the t-shirt thing as a theme... no biggee, but still, yah never know.


all the best.



:


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> anyone else have multiple stores with multiple companies?... if so can you give me some pointers...


Yes, I've done it before. 

The way I did it was market each store as a separate business. Most of my stores were for separate topics (like: poker, politics, funny, etc). So they each needed to be marketed in a different way.

It really depends on the direction you want to go with your line. With a "brand", some would say that having a presence on different "print on demand" places might dilute that brand. Others say the more the merrier.

If you're not getting good sales from one place, your main focus really should be marketing and advertising. Just opening more stores in more places won't give you more sales necessarily. It may take your time away from focusing on the marketing and advertising that it takes to really get your line launched.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i guess its a matter of me getting more hits/visits to my site/gear. maybe making a "detroit based" store and just using that as another outlet.... i do have a few other domains so maybe i could just keep the SS store i have and mask it with the SS store...

just thinking of some other avenues to get the buzz going. i could focus just on my website, maybe i need some other tags/links/etc on my site to help with searches.

i'll have to figure out a plan.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

At the moment, it doesn't _sound_ like you have a clear marketing plan.

I think instead of opening new stores, I would take some time and figure out how much time and money you have to work with, and figure out the best ways to market your current line/website based on that.

I would suggest starting by making a separate website JUST for your clothing line so it will be easier to market and send traffic to without people having to click around to find the "clothing" area on your current site.

Once you build out your clothing line's website, you can then focus your marketing efforts locally and online by thinking of creative ways to drive traffic to that online store.

Once you build up traffic and sales, then you can possibly expand to other print on demand places.

If you want to look into doing more of the work yourself, you may want to consider getting a heat press setup, looking into plastisol transfers, maybe a vinyl cutter, and "branching out" the type of work you can do as you get your clothing line going. Kind of like Lou suggested in this other thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t60466.html


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have been told that i need to separate my line from my other work. i'm sure it will end up that way soon.

i need to bump heads with a few marketing people just to get some feedback.

and i do plan on doing the heat transfers also, just to keep some things in house..

b


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

237am said:


> thinking about getting a few other stores open on some other fullfillment sites just to get some marketing going....


Opening more stores does not equal marketing. You can open 100 stores but if you don't do any _actual_ marketing to bring traffic to those stores, you might as well just dig holes in the ground, for all the good it will do. Just do one store, do it right, and then market the heck out of it.

I have to say, I have replied to most of your threads, and it seems to me that every week you are flip-flopping back and forth and never really going forward with any of your ideas. You need to just DO it. Research is good, but no amount of research can prevent you from making mistakes.. sometimes you just have to try something before you know if it will work or not.

Also, (and this is something that it took me a while to learn), research is not the same as planning. Research helps you know what options are out there, but it doesn't always help you understand what will work. Sometimes that's just trial and error. You have to plan which path to take, take it, and go from there, if you ever want to get anywhere.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

the way i think is just a matter of gathering information and ideas for me to better plan for future stuff. sure, i might not know all the things that go on in the industry or the tricks of the trade, so i ask and research a bit.

i have been just DOING IT since 1999 and been through alot of roller coasters and screwed from projects. so i'm trying to wise up and do what i can with the limited resources that are available to me right now.

i do lack some marketing ideas and tricks, simply because i'm more of a designer than anything else. so i have to switch gears and rethink things ALOT. i dont have funds to get a PR person or a marketing team/etc. and i'm not gonna wait until money falls in my lap to make this happen.

sure, opening more stores might do this or do that,...thats why i asked. and i know there folks on this board that probably make some really good cash at this. for me, i dont really have time/money to waste on b.s. experiments and promo gear. been there and done that. so now, i'm trying to review every option i can have in order to push the name before my "official" line gets out.



thanks


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Sometimes it is easy too diversify *too* much. I did this myself and ended up with five separate sites, which I still have. On the days when all five sites are active, the resulting flood of orders means I am running around like a maniac trying to get everything through the door.

I don't live stateside, but I know Detroit is known internationally for vehicle manufacture. I'd be inclined to focus on selling some of that rich heritage. Your road to enlightenment is just the other side of the blank canvas we call motivation.


----------

